# sphynx cats,had no idea they were so expensive!!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Preloved | show stud boy ready now for sale in Bedford, Bedfordshire, UK

i had no idea you could pay £3700 for a active cat they are £1600 pet prices.You dont see many advertised though.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry if this upsets anyone, but calling a spade a spade, anyone who pays those prices for a kitten active/show or not - is a MUG.

I can see no justification for those silly prices and those certainly are not hobby breeders.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i saw some others on preloved for £700 active!!


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i breed sphynx myself, and dont know how you could ask that amount for a kitten  sad thing is some one will pay it thinking they have something different to everyone, which in the uk is not a possibilty {pedigree wize}


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Preloved | show stud boy ready now for sale in Bedford, Bedfordshire, UK
> 
> i had no idea you could pay £3700 for a active cat they are £1600 pet prices.You dont see many advertised though.


I too saw this advert and nearly fell off my chair! They are lovely though. Any idea what price they are usually? I have a devon rex who is full of character. Do sphynx have the same personalities?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They are expensive - I was thinking in terms of £1000. And this is one of the best known names. I suppose the bottom line is it's market forces - if demand outstrips supply by a big enough margin, the price goes up through the roof.

The comment about all UK pedigrees having the same cats in them was frightening though - that is going to give huge problems in the future unless it is addressed.

Liz


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Yikes, in Sweden you get a breeding pair from very exclusive blood lines for that price.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

that is expensive.. i was looking at the other sphynx kittens on preloved and they range from 600 up to the 1600 all registered etc


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

totally agree, I really like Sphynx, but by charging those sort of prices, breeders are going to do the breed no good at all.



Saikou said:


> Sorry if this upsets anyone, but calling a spade a spade, anyone who pays those prices for a kitten active/show or not - is a MUG.
> 
> I can see no justification for those silly prices and those certainly are not hobby breeders.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cerridwen said:


> Yikes, in Sweden you get a breeding pair from very exclusive blood lines for that price.


Sounds like the way to go then for anyone wanting to get into the breed!

Liz


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

you would get a breeding queen AND stud here in the uk too. out of interest i have a cat from the same mating here...... bred at an earlier date in a different breeders home{long story} she was a present  but i know the breeder of the parent cats in question would be horrified to see her 'grand kids' advertised at that price!!!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Governing registries should really put a cap on the prices that can be charged. All adverts like that do is attract the wrong kind of 'breeder' to the breed. £££££ signs flash before their eyes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

omg! and i thought the chinese cresteds hairless went for alot of money! thats just taking the mick! but while people will pay them prices there will always be a market.


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Sphynx here go for anywhere between $800-$1500 (480gbp-900gbp)for pet quality. Breeding rights/ show Quality anywhere around $1800+ for good quality cats. 

I cant remember ever seeing a Sphynx when I lived in England, I knew they existed but I'd never met one. He doesn't look to be a stunning/ $$$$$$ worthy example either. He's nice but not 3700gbp niceETA, He's really fuzzy too/ very hairy tail.


----------

